# Does Marmite have MSG?



## SAmama (Oct 13, 2006)

I am confused now about the whole "yeast extract" story. Marmite is mainly yeast extract and lists it on the label along with vegetable extract. So, is it MSG?
Seriously, I would be annoyed if it is.
Thanks.


----------



## wildecent (May 24, 2005)

http://www.prospect-magazine.co.uk/a...ls.php?id=7405

unilever says any msg is natural to the product and not added. i eat it alot,but didn't consider msg as an issue until i read this thread...


----------



## SAmama (Oct 13, 2006)

Yes, I just found that as well. I haven't had Marmite in so long, but had quite a bit yesterday morning. And yesterday evening I had the classic "msg hangover" I normally get from too much MSG. I could not understand why, then remembered the Marmite. Oh, well. It is still confusing, glutamate being in cheeses, tomatoes, etc. naturally, but then it is harmful in MSG. Is it the whole stabilising process? Or being isolated? I have never gotten a headache from tomatoes and I am known for eating a whole mixing bowl of cherry tomatoes at one go.


----------



## wildecent (May 24, 2005)

i don't know,but recipes often suggest putting cheese rinds in soups for flavor, i always put marmite in stews and if you told me "now put in a big heaping spoonful of msg in" i'd run away screaming but i see now that is what i'm doing-flavoring enhancement with natural msg...i don't feel ill when i eat these things, maybe it's isolating it into powder makes it more potent?


----------



## PapayaVagina (May 11, 2002)

what is the yeast extract story? i must've missed it.

i am very sensitive to msg and sulfites. have been hearing lately that it's now being labeled as "natural and artificial flavors" and something else (maybe it was the yeast extract).


----------



## SAmama (Oct 13, 2006)

Right, it is labeled as a whole bunch of other things. Yeast extract, vegetable extract and "spices" being a few. And natural foods are not exempt. It is in everything.
I am trying to figure out what the difference is between natural glutamate and msg. DH read up on it more and apparently it has something to do with the chemical structure, something about one is right and the other one left. Yes, I am a science genius.








The Marmite didn't affect me nearly as much as msg normally would (I get loopy), but I did get the headache.
PV, google MSG and you will find a whole lot of info on it. http://www.msgtruth.org is one place to start.


----------



## sonrisaa29 (Feb 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SAmama* 
Right, it is labeled as a whole bunch of other things. Yeast extract, vegetable extract and "spices" being a few. And natural foods are not exempt. It is in everything.
I am trying to figure out what the difference is between natural glutamate and msg. DH read up on it more and apparently it has something to do with the chemical structure, something about one is right and the other one left. Yes, I am a science genius.








The Marmite didn't affect me nearly as much as msg normally would (I get loopy), but I did get the headache.
PV, google MSG and you will find a whole lot of info on it. http://www.msgtruth.org is one place to start.

The problem I have with the msgtruth website is that they don't seem to differ much between glutamate naturally occuring in vegetables, milk (which by the way its in breastmilk too) and various other natural foods and processed MSG.

I get headaches from MSG, but not from the natural occuring glutamates that is regular occuring in foods.


----------



## PapayaVagina (May 11, 2002)

wow! good to know!! i have reactions that are similar to anaphylaxis when I'm exposed to it and sulfites


----------



## SAmama (Oct 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sonrisaa29* 
The problem I have with the msgtruth website is that they don't seem to differ much between glutamate naturally occuring in vegetables, milk (which by the way its in breastmilk too) and various other natural foods and processed MSG.

I get headaches from MSG, but not from the natural occuring glutamates that is regular occuring in foods.

Right, I didn't like that about that site either. And I also don't get affected by natural glutamates, but MSG really bothers me. That is one of the sites I quickly looked at. I haven't had time to look at much more, but DH did and got more detail on what the difference is between it. Aside from me being sensitive to MSG, dd is actually allergic to it, so my priority is to make sure we don't eat it by accident.


----------

